# Living with the Legacy GT wagon (long)



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, this pic isn't my car, but this is exactly what it looks like (except I debadged the tail):









I wasn't able to get pics with the car clean (snow hit shortly after I got it) but I will wash it tonight and get pics tomorrow.

Here's my synopsis review...

New on 2/10...

Finally got the SWP LGT 5MT wagon. Dealer called yesterday, picked up tonight. Initially, I thought I'd have a really difficult time keeping it under 4k for 1000 miles. I still might, but it's not as bad as I suspected.

After driving around my dad's 89 Volvo 240 wagon (0-60 in 2 years), even under 4k the LGT seems like a rocket and torque monster. Shifting at even 3000-3500 means that the next gear still is on boost and therefore with plenty of torque awaiting.

My son was sick tonight, so I only went from the dealer back home... not very far. I'm sure I'll get more critical and want to tweak things over time, but for right now, the thing feels amazing. Love the small steering wheel and quick(ish) steering. I even think the stock shifter is ok

You guys should really drive a 89 Volvo 240 (5MT) around for a few months, then get back in the LGT for a little perspective.

More...

Ok, other brief notes... I liked the headlights a lot last night, HID or no HID. About the only thing I'd like would be a bit more juice on the high beams, so maybe I'll look at that high-output halogen mod (a 3-letter acronym... forget what it is right now).

Even with the seat on the lowest setting (non-Ltd), it still feels a tad high. Also, I'd like the front of the lower seat cushion to be a tad higher, to tilt it up a bit. I may adjust to it, but if not, I'll explore putting in some spacers by the seat track or something.

Other than that, it's hard to stay out of the boost. I don't mean from a temptation standpoint, I mean I really don't see why the LGT gets ripped on for having a lot of lag by some (like C&D). I'm driving like a grandma right now, and I rarely feel like I have to wait for useable power.

After 350 miles...

Wow. I am loving the LGT wagon a TON.

Took me a bit of time to get the seat right, but now I've got the rake right, and it's good. I'd still like to be able to tip the seat bottom up a bit, but it's not bad. I love the firmness of the cloth seats. And they actually fit me rather well. (6'1, 210) I'd like a little more bolstering, but these do a decent job.

I love the torque of the motor. I'm being good and keeping it at 4k. Well, mostly. I hit 4300, then a burst up to 5k yesterday after the car was warm. But those have been the only transgressions.

I might be the only one, but I like the stock shifter. Like I said, go drive a 89 Volvo 240 5MT for a while, and you'll see that the stock shifter isn't so bad. All perspective, I guess.

I like the ride/handling mix. If I had gotten the car in summer, I'd probably thought it to be a too soft, just as I did when I test drove it. But this winter has brought out some nasty, frost-heaved stretches of road around my house. There, the LGT shines. Very comfortable. My wife still thinks it rides stiffly in comparison to her V70 squish-mobile with 65-series tires, but I think it's quite nice.

And there's one corner around here that has a big dip at the apex... most cars I've had drop the inside wheel into the dip and then rebound out of it, upsetting the car somewhat. The LGT just swallowed it up with great composure. Hardly knew it was there. The car's trajectory was unaffected.

The wiper controls for the wagon seem a little overly fussy, but I'll adapt.

As for the rear window on the wagon, I think it stays remarkably clear in damp weather. I think Subaru did a good job with airflow with that spoiler at the top of the roof to keep the window fairly clear.

Toyo Proxes 4 are sweet. Good steering response, they load up very linearly and stick well in the dry and cold, wet conditions. We just had some snow and they were merely ok, but I got them mainly for 3 seasons.

I like the room in the car. With my driver's seat set for me, I fit perfectly directly behind. Sure, it's no limo, but quite liveable.

I find the seat heaters to be quite effective.

I am driving with a light foot in "normal" traffic conditions, and I'm getting 21.9 according to the computer on my first tank in mixed driving. And that's on WI reformulated swill.

All in all, the honeymoon phase is going quite nicely.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

:beerchug:


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

I like the Subie a lot. There's a dealership in town that uses a local business' extra parking space as an offsite lot - probably 200 cars or so are there. I've looked up close the the Subaru, and thought if I had to replace my 325iT, the Surabu would be at or near the top of the list (more power, more room, AWD).


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

We had a '92 Legacy wagon and put 135k troublefree miles on it. And that only had 135hp (but it was a rare 5 speed).

The new ones are sweet! Enjoy it!


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks guys.

:beerchug:


----------



## chrono111 (Jun 1, 2004)

racerdave said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> :beerchug:


The legacy GT sedan was my second overall pick .. very nice ride especially at
it's price it can't be beat. :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Dave ... congrats buddy ... that car is really beautiful ... after driving the Legacy the other day, I can totally understand why you went with it.

I know you were considering the RX8 and the 3 series as well ... what else was on the list ?

Also, please post some interior pics of your car and also the exterior of yours, who cares if it's dirty ...

Just wondering also what made you go with the white over the other colors ... I think that is the hardest decision when buying a car ... white happens to be one of my favorite colors !!


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Alan.

I'll post up some pics probably on Sunday. I'll clean the car tomorrow and take some pics.

What else was on the list? IS300 (too small, switchgear straight out of my wife's 97 Celica... on a 2004 car), and G35. I wanted RWD or AWD only. A sedan would've been ok, but a wagon was going to be even more useful for us. G35 was nice, but something was missing for me... one of those "feel" things, totally subjective.

The LGT had best combo of size, motor, steering, handling and price. Others were better in some aspects (E46 SP has undoubted handling edge), but the sum of the package pushed the LGT over the top. Plus, the luxury features that some of the others had were less important to me if the rest of the car felt right. And with dual auto climate control among other things, the LGT is far from a econobox.

Why white? I looked at a Regal Blue Pearl... lovely in the sunlight. But too dark and with similar issues as black... looks outstanding just after a wash, but all downhill from there 15 minutes later. However, if you like black, with a tint and Japan Legacy Spec-B wheels, it can be stunning:










I always like silver, but when I saw the Satin White Pearl, it really stood out. It's not a pearl with any sort of identifiable tint in it (like blue or gold as was en vogue in the late 80s, early 90s), but the effect from the pearl really makes it look sharp. Plus, white tends to be a relatively forgiving color as far as everyday dirt goes. Yes, winter road slop might stand out a bit more, but white hides dirt surprisingly well, as strange as that seems.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

As requested by Alan, more pics:


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

Looks great! :banana: 

My parents got the Outback LL Bean wagon and they love it. It has a solid feel to it (especially the dull thumping sound the door makes when you close it), great versatility, and looks cool. Though not as responsible as their old 323i, it has plenty of juice, good steering feedback, and handles competently for their needs. :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks great dave ... that is really a sharp looking car !!


----------



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Dave, has your mileage improved at all?


----------



## pmoney (Jul 27, 2004)

Does the new legacy wagon have frameless windows? What about the sedan?

And does the Outback wagon have them too? (I really should know seeing that the town I live probably has the most subarus and old volvos per capita in the nation)

The reason I ask is because the framless windows on the previous generation legacy gt wagon make the most rattling, scary noise I have ever heard when the windows are rolled down at all. They make me do      every time.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

stewthebassman said:


> Hey Dave, has your mileage improved at all?


Hey Stew... yep. I get about 23-24 in mixed driving. I got 26 on a recent road trip... so not too bad. (although the tailwind home helped  )


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

pmoney said:


> Does the new legacy wagon have frameless windows? What about the sedan?
> 
> And does the Outback wagon have them too? (I really should know seeing that the town I live probably has the most subarus and old volvos per capita in the nation)
> 
> The reason I ask is because the framless windows on the previous generation legacy gt wagon make the most rattling, scary noise I have ever heard when the windows are rolled down at all. They make me do      every time.


Yeah, frameless. Not ideal, but it's not the end of the world.

I've never heard them rattle when driving. They do sound "junky" when you close them, however, like the C&D article says. But I don't make a habit of opening and closing the doors as I drive, so I don't notice it much.


----------



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

Frameless, right, but they don't rattle when I'm driving with them open. 
Of course, at 100mph the wind pressure holds them up against the frame pretty well. God that engine loves to go, I'm having trouble resisting speeding.

And ya, my gas mileage looks like it will stay around the same as yours Dave, whatever, better than a Hummer I guess.


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

At least for my parents, the doors on the wagon close with a nice thump--even when the windows are down. MPG is around 22 for the 6 cylinder with 75% highway.


----------



## pmoney (Jul 27, 2004)

stewthebassman said:


> Frameless, right, but they don't rattle when I'm driving with them open.
> Of course, at 100mph the wind pressure holds them up against the frame pretty well. God that engine loves to go, I'm having trouble resisting speeding.
> 
> And ya, my gas mileage looks like it will stay around the same as yours Dave, whatever, better than a Hummer I guess.


That new engine turns the car around. I need to go 'borrow' one of those new engines and trade it out for the 165hp/165 lb ft 2.5L I4 in my legacy... :eeps:

How are the brakes on the new car? Do they seem spongy or are they linear all the way through. Most of the subarus I have driven have really bad brake feel, even through the brakes are actually pretty decent.


----------



## pmoney (Jul 27, 2004)

woohoo said:


> At least for my parents, the doors on the wagon close with a nice thump--even when the windows are down. MPG is around 22 for the 6 cylinder with 75% highway.


Maybe its an outback thing.. :thumbup:


----------



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

The brakes are fine. Not as instant and tight as a bimmer, but very responsive nonetheless. The GT Legacy has 312mm discs in front and 287mm in the back...those are "upgrade" sizes for a lot of cars and standard with the Turbo, 'cause of course the damn thing goes so fast.


----------



## pmoney (Jul 27, 2004)

stewthebassman said:


> The brakes are fine. Not as instant and tight as a bimmer, but very responsive nonetheless. The GT Legacy has 312mm discs in front and 287mm in the back...those are "upgrade" sizes for a lot of cars and standard with the Turbo, 'cause of course the damn thing goes so fast.


I'm glad subaru is improving on this aspect. Its one of the things I hate the most about the previous generation legacies.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

r-dave.

glad to hear that you enjoy your car.

:thumbup: 

any more thoughts since it's likely beyond break-in period now?


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

pdz said:


> r-dave.
> 
> glad to hear that you enjoy your car.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Yep, more indeed. Motor is still something to enjoy every day. Not müch (sorry the ü key on my keyboard seems toast, so I have to üse a ü) I don't like.

The süspension that seemed decently stiff in the winter over frost heaves now seems too soft in the sümmer. So I'll be looking to get a shock package (Bilsteins off the Japan Legacy Spec-B or GT) and Japanese GT rear bar (20mm vs oür 16 mm). That will give it a süspension more like the BMW sport package... not crazy stiff büt better body control.

That said, the Spec B süspension is rümored to be coming here in 2006.


----------

